# HELP! the prep isnt working!



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a barium meal x-ray tomorrow morning but so far my prep isn't doing a thing!I have been given 3 laxatives to take, and so far i've had 2 (one 14 hrs ago, and one 3 and a half hrs ago). I was meant to take 2 last night but my metabolism is usually violently fast so i only took the one so that i could get some sleep.So far i've just had one normal motion and a bit of cramp, but i wasn't aware that i was constipated so what's going on?I'm dreading the explosive D and the x-ray, but i won't be able to have the test if my body doesn't respond soon, or if i'm getting the D tomorrow morning.argh!!!I've been diagnosed with IBS (pre-tests) but my consultant is checking me out for crohn's and colitis i think.I'm 20 and hve had digestive problems since i was 14.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Never mind. The fun has just begun. Ugh...


----------

